

Bolt Riley - Co-designed by Quest for Glory creators - SoundGuy
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/soundguy/bolt-riley-a-reggae-adventure-game
Check out Bolt Riley, the Kickstarter I launched a few days ago.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bolt-riley.com&#x2F;<p>It’s a 2D point and click adventure game I designed myself along with legendary game designers Corey and Lori Cole who made Quest for Glory. It tells the story of the greatest Reggae musician that ever lived and deals with many important subjects like dealing with racism, bullying and oppression, it has themes of peace, love, and friendship. (And Reggae music)
I’ve been pouring my life into this game since 2011.<p>I’m sure you’re going to love it.<p>Oded
======
benologist
The first Quest for Glory is a fantastic game. You can still buy them on GOG -
[http://www.gog.com/game/quest_for_glory](http://www.gog.com/game/quest_for_glory)

~~~
SoundGuy
Indeed. If Watch the video, you can see one in the background. recognize which
one?

